
Fabrice Bellard - sangar
https://bellard.org/
======
MaxBarraclough
Bellard is a well-known software superhero, but I'm not sure there's much to
discuss here.

~~~
merricksb
Yep, and several of these articles have had solid exposure and discussion here
in recent months/years, including in the past 24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=bellard.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=bellard.org)

HN discussions are generally much better when there's a specific topic to
discuss, rather than a list of articles.

------
butterisgood
Fabrice’s work is gold!

------
recursivedoubts
i propose the unit "bellard" as an asymptotic unit of developer productivity

~~~
MaxBarraclough
I propose the _millibellard_ as a convenient unit.

~~~
recursivedoubts
amendment accepted, although picobellard might be more useful in my case

